# Bishop Street Post Office, Leicester - June 2013



## Goldie87 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bishop Street Post Office opened in 1935, it is built from coarse-grained De Lank granite from Cornwall and Heather brick. It replaced a victorian Post Office which was nearby. In 1954 this was the first provincial post office in Britain to be equipped with a machine that informed parcel senders the postage to any part of world. It closed in November 2007, with its remaining services being replaced by some counters in the basement of W.H.Smiths! It was bought by the city council for use as a customer service centre, however the plans fell through and the building remains disused. 

First visited this about 18 months ago, and been back a few times since.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2014)

that is wonderful! really loving this!


----------



## Zedstar (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow fantastic


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 2, 2014)

What a fab mooch, cheers fella really enjoyed seeing this place...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 2, 2014)

That's just lovely


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoooooly crap that is stunning! What a place! 
Awesome shots, you've down a grand job documenting that!  
Brilliant, cheers for sharing!


----------



## brickworx (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## the_delta_force (Sep 2, 2014)

That first photo is fantastic


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 2, 2014)

Lovely location and great set of pics mate.  thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 3, 2014)

Love the first shot (Followed by the rest  ) great report, cheers


----------



## kevdyas (Sep 3, 2014)

What an amazing place! The ceiling in the first photo looks something else.

Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 3, 2014)

Stunning 30s architecture! and the main post office area shows it off to its best,superb photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 3, 2014)

Wonderful location, some really lovely features!
Thanks


----------



## Potter (Sep 5, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 5, 2014)

Amazing location, thanks for putting this up.


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. Was good to do this after waiting for a good few years


----------

